# Translator Needed



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Help! I need a translator in Figueiro dos Vinhos next week on the afternoon of the 24th of October. I am going to the notary to have my house purchase paperwork completed, and the lady I was going to use is not available that day. 

Can anyone help, or recommend anyone close by? Willing to pay for time and lunch etc! 

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Important to find someone as legally Notary etc cannot complete purchase if you don't have someone competent to officially translate for you, are you not using a Solicitor?


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, we are using a lawyer, but his English is a bit iffy, and he remarked today about getting someone to translate. He seemed surprised when I asked him if he would be there on Friday.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Part and parcel of his job to be there, translator should be in his fees if his English is not competent enough.

It forms part of Escritura as the person translating for you is identified in Escritura and that you fully understand what is being said, property, debts cleared etc, etc so you can't comeback later and say I didn't know about this or something comes up you don't understand and needs clarifying.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh. I see. Umm, Not sure where to go from here...... 

We have had a few problems even getting this far.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally I'd be having a go at the Solicitor as he should be more than aware that Portuguese Law States you must have a competent translator, it's one of safeguards for foreigners i.e. non Portuguese speakers buying property in Portugal

Have you asked at Camara etc, Travelling Mans in your area does he know someone? maybe a PM?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Let me spell out for you the importance of the Escritura

*Portuguese Law states you must have a competent translator so you are totally aware of what is said and written into the Escritura*

The Escritura states
The present owner/s and ID and there right to sell (all owners or POA must be present at Escritura)
The buyers and ID
The price agreed and paid (don't be tempted to agree to a lower figure being entered)
The land, property and it's registration numbers with Camara And Conservatoria
The areas, the land designation
The neighbours to N, S, E, W
Property should be Registered as Habitual Dwelling, and extensions legal. Depending on age or when built post 1951 then there are further Registrations, bookwork that are required 
If bore hole Registration
Energy Certificate
That property is not encumbered with any debt

The Notaries function is to make certain that all these things are correct and in place

*Once you sign it becomes your problem which is why a competent Solicitor & translator reguired*


----------



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you want a professional translator or just somebody fluent in both languages


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

I have found a competent translator. Thanks everyone who helped. 

I might need a new lawyer. I am now very concerned about my current position. I can see no evidence that half of what canoeman has listed has actually been done. 

Any help anyone? I might have to have a second lawyer check all this ASAP!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If the Escritua is next week then your Solicitor should have all of that to hand and even a draft Escritura that can be checked, in Portugal it is generally the buyer that instigates process.

So as buyer you might want specific clauses in a Promissory Note like time to complete, or ownership, registrations correct, building legal etc before Escritura date.

Equally Escritura you and your Solicitor must have made certain exactly what your buying and it's legality.
Certain things like Energy Certificate would be handed over at Escritura but your Solicitors responsibility is to make certain everything is 100% correct in advance, Notary should refuse to proceed with purchase if it isn't.

If an Energy Certificate isn't available or hasn't been done then for me that would ring warning bells that the property isn't right


----------

